# Drow of the Burning Sky



## Selganor (Jul 3, 2012)

Can someone clarify a bit about the setting for me?

The hidden city of the Taranesti was originally a Drow city.
But right now the drow aren't there anymore (except the two assassins).

Am I right to assume that the Drow left the city some time ago (even before the Taranesti came) and are now almost nowhere to be found (as Drow are apparently quite rare in the world).

Are there any further infos anywhere so I can give my inquisitive players something that I don't have to make up on the spot?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Schroedinger's Setting. It doesn't have a defined state until you look at it.

But I think what we originally had in mind (we wrote this 5 years ago; stuff gets fuzzy) was that the forest was full of drow a long time ago, and they fled, and then 'light elves' called the Taranesti came in and took up their lands. Some time later Shaaladel and his peeps decided the Taranesti were impure (and maybe they actually did consort with demons a little, and had some friendly contact with the long-departed drow), so he led an effort to kill them all.

In WotBS, the idea was that drow are supposed to be mythical bogeymen, sort of like they were when they first showed up in D&D, before everyone and their uncle read the Dark Elf trilogy. Maybe Quillathe and Yvonnel are like drow hipsters, hanging out on the surface before it's cool for the rest of the drow to do that.


----------

